# 20G hex shrimp tank



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

This is my 20 gallon, 2 feet tall tank with shrimp and otocats 
Sorry, these pictures are kinda bad but the best my camera could do.

3 ottocats
20 crystal red shrimp
10 cherry shrimp
4 bubblebee shrimp
6 green babaulti shrimp


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great!! What a great tank for shrimp too! Well done!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Love the setup very much  The shrimp must love it.


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!!! Nice nice!!! ^_^


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like how you positioned your driftwood,nicely done.Seems very lush and green in there as well.Are you planning on adding any more stock or keeping it as is? thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

probably not adding any fish since my shrimp are breeding in there but will definitely add more shrimp eventually.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. That tank looks familiar  Wants another one so much :lol:


----------

